# Spray Gun



## drywallsprayer (Oct 31, 2008)

Is a 2 finger or 4 finger spray gun better for walling out? I've heard people say they prefer 2 finger for cabinet, doors, and trim spraying, and 4 finger for walling out. What do you guys prefer?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Boy I hate 2 finger guns, makes two fingers sore.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a lot of wall I swape it out for my pole gun. If I remember right it is four


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

2 fingers all the way.
4 fingers is for scotch.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2 fingers all the way.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I was just thinking of this today as I was spraying with my 4 finger. Useing my thumb to pull the triger. I would think it would be hard to use your thumb if with a 2. Its nice to give your finger a brake or when your in a tight spot


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ooh, who likes silverguns?:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know if you guy's have ever tried them but my favorite type of gun is a inline gun. Got used to using one of these when I used to do a lot of commercial work where you are using all lengths of extentions, now I use them all the time.I can spray a lot of areas without bending down.These are great for painting behind plants or way under sofits areas that run up tight to the roof.A lot of time I can spray a whole house with out getting any overspray on my face at all.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Its nice to give your finger a brake when your in a tight spot


One of my employees has a saying that sometimes your finger is the best tool. You raise a good point that often there is a better one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> One of my employees has a saying that sometimes your finger is the best tool. You raise a good point that often there is a better one.


----------



## Charles (Jul 1, 2008)

It's all your personal preference. For me and my guys, 2 finger trigger. Less fatigue on your hand and better control.

Everyone who has a 4 and tries the 2 likes the 2.


----------



## Trickpatrick (Nov 17, 2008)

If you have finger fatigue.
Your probably not spraying often.

The 4 finger gun can be lifted up in your hand and sprayed 2 finger style for a little reach.
But the 2 finger gun lets you get a firmer and more comfortable grip on the gun.
This seems to be the best choice in the long run.

Seems to me the 4 finger gun is entry level gun alot of us started with but then tried a 2 finger along the way... as said you dont go back...

A better swivel and lighter whip will help your hand deal with comfort and control issue's as much as anything.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a contractor II 2 finger, love it. Trying not to stray too much, but what do you guys use for a different swivel? Some days I fight the hose BAD others like today were awesome and it was a beaut. Just wondering.


----------



## bhamsoxfan (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried the 2 finger after using a 4 finger, but the short trigger rubbed a blister into my ring finger. Like the earlier post said - you can use two fingers on a 4 finger trigger, but trying to use 4 fingers on a 2 finger trigger would get awfully crowded. I give the middle finger to the 2 finger - but that's just me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I have a contractor II 2 finger, love it. Trying not to stray too much, but what do you guys use for a different swivel? Some days I fight the hose BAD others like today were awesome and it was a beaut. Just wondering.


I bought some awsome swivels online awhile ago. They really work good. I have one comming off the pump, one conecting two hoses together and one off the gun. You could also use a 3/16 whip hose that will greatly reduce fatigue and hose wrestling. I use a 25' 3/16 hose connected to the gun.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I bought some awsome swivels online awhile ago. They really work good. I have one comming off the pump, one conecting two hoses together and one off the gun. You could also use a 3/16 whip hose that will greatly reduce fatigue and hose wrestling. I use a 25' 3/16 hose connected to the gun.


Yeah I have a whip-end but sometimes it isn't enough for the tight areas. Where did you get your swivels? Your setup sounds great BTW.. will have to do that to each pump :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Yeah I have a whip-end but sometimes it isn't enough for the tight areas. Where did you get your swivels? Your setup sounds great BTW.. will have to do that to each pump :thumbsup:


Are you using a 3/16th wip? 
The swivels i bought i bought off a guy on ebay for 18 a whack. 
these here are are pretty good ones to i bought a couple last year for my other pump.
http://store.spraymallstore.com/ingunsw.html
Kind of pricey but they keep swiviling after getting sprayed and sprayed. 
Here is another place i buy things from sometimes as well. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/High-Pressure-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Are you using a 3/16th wip?
> The swivels i bought i bought off a guy on ebay for 18 a whack.
> these here are are pretty good ones to i bought a couple last year for my other pump.
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/ingunsw.html
> ...


 
Ive bought from *prosourcecontractorsupply* on ebay before and think they have some pretty good prices. I just bought a couple of new contractor 2 guns from sprayinc for 46 a piece.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Ive bought from *prosourcecontractorsupply* on ebay before and think they have some pretty good prices. I just bought a couple of new contractor 2 guns from sprayinc for 46 a piece.


Is sprayinc store or just some lucky seller you found?
Nevermind i found the auction that you bought from. Came with a 210 ff tip to boot. Great find.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Is sprayinc store or just some lucky seller you found?


 
no store .... he has some pretty crazy deals on graco guns from time to time. Not sure if he works for Graco or if they fell off a truck. Search his name ...just a lucky find. Watch his shipping rates ...he juiced me pretty good.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> no store .... he has some pretty crazy deals on graco guns from time to time. Not sure if he works for Graco or if they fell off a truck. Search his name ...just a lucky find. Watch his shipping rates ...he juiced me pretty good.


Yeah i saw he did not combine shipping so it cost you 30 bucks to have 2 guns shipped. Still a good deal though.
Here is a great ebay tool. At this link you can type in someones id and see all the negitives upfront so you do not have to scroll through their pages.
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah i saw he did not combine shipping so it cost you 30 bucks to have 2 guns shipped. Still a good deal though.
> Here is a great ebay tool. At this link you can type in someones id and see all the negitives upfront so you do not have to scroll through their pages.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?


 
No big deal but we went back and forth over email 20 times. He was suppose to toss in a few extra tips for the charge and didnt. I just dont like people being sneaky. But yes it was still a great deal.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You win some and loose some. I caught a auction with 1 min to go and saw 9 tyvek suits ...was only 5 bucks so I jumped on it. I didnt read that they were used ...hahaha Those suckers will be thrown in a site trailer for one of my guys to use...haha.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:laughing:
Yeah i bought some really poor quality drop cloths on ebay once in the same way. Didn't read the listing very well before the auction ended. Oh well what can you do.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> no store .... he has some pretty crazy deals on graco guns from time to time. Not sure if he works for Graco or if they fell off a truck. Search his name ...just a lucky find. Watch his shipping rates ...he juiced me pretty good.


alot of Ebay stores do that.. $1.00 for the product and eleventeenbazillion for the shipping.. wonder if it is a bigger write off that way :blink:



Workaholic said:


> Are you using a 3/16th wip?
> The swivels i bought i bought off a guy on ebay for 18 a whack.
> these here are are pretty good ones to i bought a couple last year for my other pump.
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/ingunsw.html
> ...


http://store.spraymallstore.com/grcoiigunhok.html yeah it was that kit. The problem I face is when the line gets rigid and won't let me turn my gun (swivel joint) rotating easily.. it seems like it wants to bend the line before it will allow me to actually turn the damn swivel any. I find alot of times that it is the filter in the gun being dirty, so I end up cleaning it mid job.. which I usually do after job every time.. so it is just an extra clean.. and yes I do strain before hand, but the SW showcase+ sometimes is "chunky".. 

hey thanks for the links.. this payday is gunna be THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN.. so I will have to wait till next to get those 



Workaholic said:


> Yeah i saw he did not combine shipping so it cost you 30 bucks to have 2 guns shipped. Still a good deal though.
> Here is a great ebay tool. At this link you can type in someones id and see all the negitives upfront so you do not have to scroll through their pages.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?


great link, will check from now on.. bookmarked :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I would be leery about buying cheap swivels. I had a new one from SW blow apart inside a very nice renovation after a week. Even with the drops it made a mess but thank goodness the floors were getting restored. This was a Graco piece I am assuming but since then I would not take a chance with a part that is going to be under high pressure.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

nEighter said:


> alot of Ebay stores do that.. $1.00 for the product and eleventeenbazillion for the shipping.. wonder if it is a bigger write off that way :blink:


Ebay charges the seller a percentage of the sale price.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> I would be leery about buying cheap swivels. I had a new one from SW blow apart inside a very nice renovation after a week. Even with the drops it made a mess but thank goodness the floors were getting restored. This was a Graco piece I am assuming but since then I would not take a chance with a part that is going to be under high pressure.


I had a almost new Titan gun pop apart on me at the swivel before while spraying trim in a house once. It was a rather minimal mess considering. My biggest thing was i was lucky that it didn't hit me in the head or hurt me in any way. 

Those swivels i linked are good swivels i hate it when a swivel stops working after a small amount of use or when there is pressure on the line.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I prefer 4 finger trigger. Can use 2 fingers if I wish.
Can't use all four fingers when tired, on a two finger trigger.
Two finger looks nicer!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll probably get booed for this but I've actually found a current favorite, and it's a cheapo gun. I've been through too many needle kits on junk LX80 guns and have also used Contractor guns in the past so I tried something different.

My latest LX80 had just failed again (new, replaced by SW rep after previous failed) so after a recommendation from another painter, I went by, yep, Home Depot and bought an SG20 IIRC, for about $118 w/tax. 
This is by far the lightest and easiest gun that I've ever handled. It also has a synthetic grip around the handle for easier handling. It only weighs about 1 pound and has so far sprayed about 1400 gallons of Optimus, SW 400 and other assorted coatings with only a tiny bit of spitting once or twice. 

Needle/rebuild kit was only $50 shipped (vs $70+ at SW for LX80) and I still haven't had to use it. I didn't expect this gun to last but a month perhaps but has exceeded my expectations. Of course, 'results may vary'

Jeremy


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Masterpiece said:


> I'll probably get booed for this but I've actually found a current favorite, and it's a cheapo gun. I've been through too many needle kits on junk LX80 guns and have also used Contractor guns in the past so I tried something different.
> 
> My latest LX80 had just failed again (new, replaced by SW rep after previous failed) so after a recommendation from another painter, I went by, yep, Home Depot and bought an SG20 IIRC, for about $118 w/tax.
> This is by far the lightest and easiest gun that I've ever handled. It also has a synthetic grip around the handle for easier handling. It only weighs about 1 pound and has so far sprayed about 1400 gallons of Optimus, SW 400 and other assorted coatings with only a tiny bit of spitting once or twice.
> ...


That's a two finger gun right?Wonder if they make a four finger?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> That's a two finger gun right?Wonder if they make a four finger?


There is a 4 finger sg20 on ebay right now for 65 bucks buy it now. Of course there is dutch auction going for the new contractor for less than that too.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry, I'm in and out usually...The SG20 is a 4finger and is still working fine and still hasn't been rebuilt. The contractor who referred me to it just had to order a rebuild kit for his after about 4-5months or 5 day a week spraying (apartments,etc)....


----------

